

Android Version Market Share History (from 2.0.1 onward) - mmastrac
https://plus.google.com/u/0/104025431341062052230/posts/3bpKVnMgnrz

======
mmastrac
Originally subtitled as "from the start", but that was incorrect - this is
from 2.0.1 onward.

Easy full-size version link:

<http://i.imgur.com/qZy56.png>

One interesting observation you can draw from this is that there's generally
only two or three versions of Android that are widely used at any time.
Another is that the 3.x and 4.x versions of Android have very little uptake.

